# R.I.P devil



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! That is truely amazing! Never get tired of your shots MJ.

It doesnt even look real! RIP


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

AMAZING...... what else can be said.:mf_dribble:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------

